
Making Sense of Complexity - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/02/weekinreview/02segal.html?ref=weekinreview
======
Gibbon
Is it just me or do others get peeved when the words complex and complicated
are used interchangeably?

To me they mean very different things:

A complicated problem is one that is difficult to understand. A complex
problem is one composed of many distinct parts.

A complex problem could also be very complicated, but a complicated problem
may not or may not be complex at all depending on the situation.

~~~
johnm
Indeed. Most people use "complex" when they really mean "complicated".

